# UXC - UXC Limited



## camaybay (2 April 2007)

This company keeps on keeping on, and they have just been awarded an undergrounding contract from energy aust sydney metro area for directional drilling and power distribution (vide ann 2/04/07)

a service provider in a specialised market

Some profit taking at $1.95  I think, now regaining.
IMHO
DYOR


----------



## camaybay (3 April 2007)

The ann about the above and company information

DYOR:bier:


----------



## Purple XS2 (5 July 2007)

UXC continues to experience some relatively heavy swings over the last few months, with June/July (thus far) being notable: started early June at low $2.20s, spiked a week or so ago at low $2.60s, rapidly returned back to $2.20s at present.

Given its solid growth in revenues over 2006/2007 FY, particularly in the I.T. sector for Fed Govt contracts, I would have thought it represented a good one to hold, and I'm suprised by the volatility.

Perhaps there's some large stakeholders playing tiddliewinks? Any thoughts?

Disclaimer: i am associated with one of UXCs 'business units' (a formerly seperate company now within the UXC umbrella). While I have confidence in the health of my own unit, I have no more than a layman's knowledge of the wider UXC picture


----------



## visual (5 July 2007)

Thanks for that Purple,
I was starting to get worried,initially I bought uxc to try and regain my loss from dvt(davnet),yep last of the great investors,lol ,however between yesterday and today I was starting to get worried if in fact uxc was going down the same path as dvt,can you elaborate further on UXC as a company.
thanks.

Unfortunately for me I didn`t give the people at zinifex the same consideration,bummer.


----------



## Purple XS2 (7 July 2007)

For a company overview I can only affirm that the public presentation accords with what I've seen from where I am.

See for example a briefing discussion listed as an ASX public release :  
"Open Briefing - Revenue Guidance and New Contracts" (29/05/2007). which you'll find on the ASX announcement pages.

UXC has an informative website that splashes lots of cheerful webpages about how wonderfully everything's been going. In a nutshell, UXC is an umbrella company of sorts, a mother hen guiding various little hens and facilitating joint contract tenders and that sort of thing. This structure and strategy appears to be working very effectively for recent federal government contracts (as far as the I.T. chickadees are concerned. I have no awareness at all of UXC utility wing).

Do your own research and take your own chances. As I indicated in an earlier post, I consider UXC a pretty reliable stock to hold, and the general volatility suprises me....

... which may be an indication that I have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## visual (7 July 2007)

Purple you speculated that someone might have been playing twiddlydinks,looks like by  friday they had achieved their aim,brrrr.


----------



## Purple XS2 (9 July 2007)

A review of my tiddliewinks theory: seems I wasn't paying careful attention to recent ASX announcement (15/06/2007) "Release of shares from escrow" which  knowledgable heads advise me was a catalyst for some long -restrained partner/shareholders to free up some cash.

Another similarly sized release-from-excrow is due late August, but in this case the nominal holders have been restrained for a period of 'only' a few months, not 3 years as was the case in the June event.

If the share price is half-way likely to have hiccups on these ex-escrow dates, it might be worth circling the calendar on the wall to reserve some cash for accumulating UXC by setting some opportunistic buy orders. 

Another contract announced today (boots on ground meter -reading & -maintenance with Alinta). Not a major event in itself, but may show promise of increasing the UXC profile.


----------



## Purple XS2 (10 January 2008)

This stock is revisiting its year low, $1.615, long way down from its spike in mid 2007 ($2.80 +), which in retrospect was an abberation, and the pre-election announcement of the soon-to-be Labor government in Canberra that they would be seeking vigorous expenditure cuts put a damper on the companies expansion into I.T. services in Canberra.

Even so I would have expected it to stablise in the low $2.00 +.

Selling has been relentless so far this month. Price/earnings of 10.91. I'm still waiting for signs of the price settling (and dreaming of some sort of recovery).

Anyone have an opinion as to why the the SP is getting such a hammering?


----------



## visual (11 January 2008)

Could it be linked to the last interview where the CEO I believe it was, speculated that now that UXC had reached this size it would be more difficult to grow as fast as it has? I really hope this is not a repeat of dvt


----------



## tech/a (19 January 2008)

After such a fast and almost vertical fall on low ish volume price has been pulled up by some strong volume on up days indicating a return of buyers.

This now represents a low risk entry in my view.
Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Purple XS2 (7 February 2008)

This beast stirs in its lair. Intra-day high of $1.90, fell back to $1.79 for a day-rise of 0.22. Yesterday's announcement of the acquisition of Getronics communications may have helped the enthusiasts in their (our) belief that UXC has good future prospects.

But for all that, this stock was due due for some sort of rebound. P/E is 10.27, Div yield of 6.3%.

I remain bemused by its volatility: nothing would surprise me less than to see it quickly fall back to $1.60 , or jump to $2.00 + , or both .


----------



## Purple XS2 (19 February 2008)

A funny thing, but UXC shareholders seem to have developed a passion for minature-sized trades: attached is a snapshot of an hour today -
(A selected hour I admit, but common enough recently.)

Now any trade of $500 + is normal, and I'm sure there's plenty of crumbs that get sold off here and there, but this nonsense has been going in for a few days at least.

Any pro's care to give an opinion?

PS: UXC seems to have gained ground from its recent lows. I allow myself a modest boast that I recently picked the low at $1.40, bur that was on H.C, so it doesn't count ...


----------



## trevorg (25 March 2008)

Purple XS2 said:


> I remain bemused by its volatility: nothing would surprise me less than to see it quickly fall back to $1.60 , or jump to $2.00 + , or both .




Well it has fallen further then i ever thought it would @1.12. Today it was down on high volume . Any comments?


----------



## oldblue (25 March 2008)

I've traded UXC reasonably successfully in the past but havn't held for a year or two.
My first reaction is that it is just another beaten down stock in this bear market but I'm a bit uneasy about the big down volume mid-month, so I'll watch it for a bit and wait.


----------



## betelgeuse (26 March 2008)

I had a chuckle of black humour when I saw the Feb 7 post about an intraday high of 1.90.  The buyer there was myself after I placed a buy order of 20000 by mistake instead of a sell order at 1.90. The market price was 1.74 when the buy order at 1.90 was placed.
All history now though as the price struggles to stay above $1.00.
I'm starting to wonder if the company has its debt/credit facilities in place...wouldn't want the company to go belly up because it can't get debt funding for all its acquisitions.  Maybe this is what is spooking the market for the stock.


----------



## anindya_becit (4 May 2008)

Wats the short / long term opinion from experienced investors out here about UXC? I am very much a newbie to Stocks and just considering UXC as part of my portfolio


----------



## tech/a (4 May 2008)

UXC is at an interesting stage and one which is on my watchlist.
Here is why.Not all analysis is here but is at the end of a wave 5.
Now looking for confirmation that the selling is exhausted before moving on again.


----------



## Purple XS2 (2 July 2008)

I'm not sure this stock is open to technical analysis ...



tech/a said:


> UXC is at an interesting stage and one which is on my watchlist.
> Here is why.Not all analysis is here but is at the end of a wave 5.
> Now looking for confirmation that the selling is exhausted before moving on again.




My every expectation that selling would exhaust itself has proven unfounded - down another 0.055 today to finish at 0.91, a nasty day by anyone's standards, but just another day at the registry for UXC.

I am (still) an employee of a business unit of the firm, and nothing visible from my perch warrants the SP dive. UXC recently rolled an employee share-purchase scheme, I haven't heard any results of the level of take-up.

All eyes I expect will be on the next earnings and dividend declaration. Analyst downgrades over recent months would suggest the dividend level of the last 12 months will not be sustained, but I have no insight into how that will unfold.

There may be some bounce in this stock, but experience tells me there's no support in the market, so we could see it go down further.

Any thoughts?


----------



## betelgeuse (16 July 2008)

Purple Xs2,
Did you attend the last agm of UXC and what was your impression of the meeting? 
As a shareholder, I attended and was not really impressed.  I think there were only about four genuine shareholders who attended and who were not associated in some capacity with the company.  It seemed to be a meeting largely only of true believers due to being an employee, director etc.


----------



## michael_selway (16 July 2008)

betelgeuse said:


> Purple Xs2,
> Did you attend the last agm of UXC and what was your impression of the meeting?
> As a shareholder, I attended and was not really impressed.  I think there were only about four genuine shareholders who attended and who were not associated in some capacity with the company.  It seemed to be a meeting largely only of true believers due to being an employee, director etc.




Hm it does have good yield though

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 13.3 14.5 15.3 15.0 
DPS 9.0 10.3 10.0 10.3 *









> Date: 10/7/2008
> Author: Ian McIlwraith
> Source: The Age --- Page: B1-B2
> The collapse of Primebroker Securities has affected the shareholdings of GeoffLord. ANZ Banking put Primebroker into receivership on 4 July 2008. Thebusinessman's interests include $A16 million worth of substantialshareholdings in two Australian-listed companies, UXC and IDT, that have marginlending facilities against them. He holds about 5.8 per cent of UXC and abouteight per cent of IDT. He is also executive chair of the two companies
> ...


----------



## Purple XS2 (17 July 2008)

betelgeuse said:


> Purple Xs2,
> Did you attend the last agm of UXC and what was your impression of the meeting?
> As a shareholder, I attended and was not really impressed.  I think there were only about four genuine shareholders who attended and who were not associated in some capacity with the company.  It seemed to be a meeting largely only of true believers due to being an employee, director etc.




Interesting observation, bg, I've often wondered who the shareholder population contains. Not a lot of determined holders, that's for sure :

As for myself, I've not been to any AGMs (neither in UXC or any other), no colleagues in my business-unit have made any mention of such if they have. We dwell outside the mainland capitals (AGM was held in Melbourne, if I recall correctly). 

Share price hovering in the .80s. Hit a intra-day low of .80 earlier this week. For what it's worth, I've got a buy order in at .76. My record as a bottom picker is however, very sad.

Meanwhile, business keeps trucking along. As for the SP ...?


----------



## gerg (19 May 2009)

Purple XS2
Whats the current feelings in UXC about the recent SPP plans that allows shareholders to sunscribe for up to $10,080 worth of stock at $0.42 each?

UXC seems to have tracked down from its previous highs to around 40c and hasn't recovered as well as the broader market.

Their statements give some gloss on orders and expectations of earnings from environmental products and RECS but the marekt doesn't seem convinced.


----------



## Purple XS2 (15 July 2009)

gerg said:


> Purple XS2
> What's the current feelings in UXC about the recent SPP plans that allows shareholders to subscribe for up to $10,080 worth of stock at $0.42 each?
> 
> UXC seems to have tracked down from its previous highs to around 40c and hasn't recovered as well as the broader market.
> ...




Yeah, I've been less than excited for the last couple of months, however today I decided to get back in and grab a few more. UXC has plodded along building up its revenue stream, nothing flash, but at least we haven't disappeared down the debt gurgler, which gives me grounds for cautious optimism, looking foward to all those green shoots appearing.

As for the bonus issue in lieu of dividend, well our Good (Geoff - Chairman, exec) Lord is nothing if not creative.

If all goes well, it'll go really well. :drink: Otherwise it all goes :flush:


----------



## drlog (24 November 2009)

I am a bit confused. Could someone please enlighten me! 

UXC has a P/E below 10, a P/B at almost 1!!!, forecast growth of around 30%, a decent dividend yield and the current/quick ratios don't look too bad.

Why are people selling the price down? I must be missing something.

Cheers


----------



## betelgeuse (25 February 2010)

The company today released its half yearly report and did not declare a dividend.  The share price promptly dropped about 10 per cent.  My guess is it will drop sharply again tomorrow heading towards 45 cents, the 'bonus' share price value.  Why is it called a bonus share when it costs 45 cents and moreover is only available to shareholders who received the bonus options 12 months ago?
Mr Lord is talking about delisting and demergering.  I only hope this is not  the prelude to the company being flushed down the toilet.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (25 February 2010)

As a proud, passionate and paid-up member of the Hawthorn Football Club, betelguese, nothing would surprise me more.


----------



## drlog (26 February 2010)

This company looks like toilet :flush:

I stupidly hold. Oh well, I am reasonably new to the share market and didn't invest too much. Learn from your mistakes!


----------



## pixel (22 October 2013)

Looks like someone is buying. 





I'll keep an eye on the gap around 1.14. That could start a breakout rally.


----------



## peter2 (22 October 2013)

I agree that the *UXC* chart is looking interesting. If price fills the gap then it will form an ascending triangle with the resistance at 1.25. A break of 1.25 would interest me. 

My demand indicators (OBV and TMF in the volume pane) are diverging. The OBV is rising while the TMF is falling. This is unusual and I would prefer to see them line up before any eventual break-out.


----------



## System (3 March 2016)

On February 29th, 2016, UXC Limited (UXC) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following  implementation of the scheme of arrangement between the Company and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the shares in the Company by a wholly owned subsidiary of Computer Sciences Corporation.


----------

